# Aftermarket Parts



## quikcobra (Sep 8, 2008)

Whats up guy's. Im usually just surfing the forums, Now I finally found a forum that will let me post. So as a typical Noob, I'll ask y'all some questions...

I own a 05 Altima SER 6mt, Has alittle over 153k now. I bought it with under 80k 2 years ago. I love the car and being a EX-Nissan TECH I know a good bit about these cars... However, I cant seem to find anything really after market other then intake and exhaust which are already done. So where do you guys get your parts? Such as pulleys, shifter bushings, urethane sub-frame bushings, strut bars, ect.... Im not looking for a 10 sec. I got my Turbo Cobra for that, But some toys to just spice it up. Im not a fan of Nismo stuff, I have messed with it alot from intake and shocks, To installing the superchargers and hood on 350z's. And I never been to impressed by their stuff... 

Im just looking for some more bolt-ons and maybe 125 shot. After I Raise the compression and a mild rebuild.... 

Thanks in advance....

Here is my Altima (Right) and my Buddy Nicks (Left)








I have done the LED mod.








Next to my old toy, had the BB swap, with surporting mods and My altima still pulled on it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Try this web site:

Import Performance Parts - Nissan HP Engine Kits


----------

